# Integrating Wireless Into Home Media Network



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Wondering if I can get around having to open up drywall to run cabling.... 

I want to be able to stream HD content from a NAS to my AVR. It seems to me, the biggest bandwidth requirement would be between the receiver and the NAS and if I was prepared to take a little more time uploading content from my laptop to the NAS over an 802.11n connection directly to a wireless dongle on the NAS, once the media was loaded, streaming via a CAT6 cable would be just fine. Looking at media streamers like AppleTV and whatnot, but I don't think the hardware selection there would affect what I'm trying to achieve for connectivity.

Any down side to this other than the longer upload time over wireless when loading content onto the NAS? onder:

Basically it would be:

Laptop/Digital Camera < -wireless link- > NAS Server <--> Media Streamer Box <--> AVR -> A/V Equipment/iPhone/iPad/etc.

This all came about when I got my wife a 16GB iPad for Christmas and she now wants access to a bunch of photos and mp3 files within the confines of the Apple product's limited memory. The cloud services would make everything accessible over the internet without having to store it all locally. I just figured I'd like to integrate it with the AV system while I'm at it. May as well wring out the most value I can from the equipment I'll need anyway.....


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I cannot see any reason why that would not work. 
The only downside is the speed of uploading to the NAS, As you have already pointed out.


----------

